# Will my home made protein shake do the job?



## Tee (May 2, 2006)

Hi dudes, just getting back into training, goal is to bulk up to a reasonable level, i weigh about 12 stone at the moment and hoping to gain another 1.5 stone. I do combination of weights and cardio about 4 times a week so building muscle and trying to get rid of my belly and 'moobs' at the same time :/

Since being dog broke I've started to make a home made protein shake of 1 banana, 1 raw egg and a scoop of peanut butter (1 glass before and 1 after training). I am literally in a bad financial mess and I'm using training to try and clamber myself out of a bad time, but wanted views on if this is even worth taking or should I just stick to training without this. My diet is pretty balanced with brown toast, eggs, meat, potatoes etc. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Tee said:


> Hi dudes, just getting back into training, goal is to bulk up to a reasonable level, i weigh about 12 stone at the moment and hoping to gain another 1.5 stone. I do combination of weights and cardio about 4 times a week so building muscle and trying to get rid of my belly and 'moobs' at the same time :/
> 
> Since being dog broke I've started to make a home made protein shake of 1 banana, 1 raw egg and a scoop of peanut butter (1 glass before and 1 after training). I am literally in a bad financial mess and I'm using training to try and clamber myself out of a bad time, but wanted views on if this is even worth taking or should I just stick to training without this. My diet is pretty balanced with brown toast, eggs, meat, potatoes etc. Any help much appreciated.


You are really not getting much protein in that shake, your diet explanation doesn't really say a lot, if you post your average daily diet up, perhaps we could have a look for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

If you are are eating a good meal after or/and before training, no need for a shake mate. Although, it may actually workout cheaper to get a protein powder for making up the rest of the day protein if you fall short from food.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

its a very vague post not many specifics in there at all as whysoserious post up your diet and give your stats to age weight height bf and training experience.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

You need more protein in your shake if you are relying on shakes to raise your protein consumption.

Try this, it's what I use:

Boil a pan of water, take it off the heat. Add in 6 eggs and leave for 3-4 minutes. Take them out crack into a blender or glass. Eggs are cooked but still liquid. Once whisked there won't be a difference from raw eggs(other than taste), but all the protein will be digestible (many sources show raw egg protein is not fully digestible). Add in your banana and peanut butter. Drink. That will give you at the very least a 40 gram protein shake, depending on how much peanut butter you add.


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2006)

Phil is that with yolk as well?

Sorry guys bit more info -

Breakfast- 2 brown toast with 2 fried or boiled eggs & sometimes been flakes

Mid morning- homemade shake

Just after lunch- gym for 1hr 20mins

After gym- chicken/tuna salad with piece of fruit

Tea- cup of tea

6/7pmish- jacket potato with cottage cheese

Before bed- shake

Train 4 times a week and do 20 mins cardio session after each workout (high intensity treadmill)

How's that looking? Btw I'm 24 and 5ft 8. I have belly and tit fat I want to get rid of hence the cardio and at same time bulk up. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

to be honest mate looking at the ingredients of the shakes ur best off getting a really cheap protein powder and just drinking that? if you think about cost per serving then powder is very low, like 30p or something


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2006)

Oh ok, I just assumed that the whole point was to get a large injection of protein prior to a workout and all my ingredients seemed high in protein. Also I know it's a debate topic but shake before or after workout?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Tee said:


> Breakfast- 2 brown toast with 2 fried or boiled eggs & *sometimes been flakes*


What are been flakes. Am I missing something very obvious?


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2006)

Been flakes are Heinz beans mixed with cornflakes


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Bran flakes?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tee said:


> Been flakes are Heinz beans mixed with cornflakes


wtf lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Tee said:


> Been flakes are Heinz beans mixed with cornflakes


Eh?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

hills have eyes food lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe it's not as weird as it sounds especially if the op then has stuff like cocopops on his jacket potato and milk on his Spaghetti Bolognaise.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Tee said:


> Been flakes are Heinz beans mixed with cornflakes


is that a joke?

i dont get it.


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2006)

Lol sorry couldn't help it, I meant bran flakes


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

just save the money over a week or two and get these cheap and chearfull but will last a while if ur having 2 a day http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0043V8X6A/ref=asc_df_B0043V8X6A2654811/?tag=googlecouk06-21&creative=22134&creativeASIN=B0043V8X6A&linkCode=asn 5kg whey protein 25 quid


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Tee said:


> Lol sorry couldn't help it, I meant bran flakes


i bet someone on here will now try beans and cornflakes though. come on own up...whos thinking about it? greenspin is it you? im pretty sure i remember seeing a post of some nasty description of food you were making!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

to be honest while u save for some protein powder as long as ur getting good quality meals u will be ok!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> i bet someone on here will now try beans and cornflakes though. come on own up...whos thinking about it? greenspin is it you? im pretty sure i remember seeing a post of some nasty description of food you were making!


Maybe :whistling:

You may have seen my bong water oats al ah carte dish, on JPaychecks thread before


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2006)

oh man the thought of beans and cornflakes just conjures up an image of an obese yankee in a trailer park for some reason. No offence to beans. I think I'll stick with my protein shake and maybe add a couple more eggs.

The mistake I was making before was doing a lot of cardio and a reasonable amount of weights and my weight didn't really seem to be dropping nor was I putting on any muscle. If I am trying to lose weight at the same time from my belly and moobs, could a lot of protein be 'bad' for my weight loss?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

20 mins high intensity cardio....is this the only cardio you do? think this may be the reason your not losing weight,not your yucky beans and cornflakes protein shakes or 12 baby unborn chickens in a blender


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> 20 mins high intensity cardio....is this the only cardio you do? think this may be the reason your not losing weight,not your yucky beans and cornflakes protein shakes or 12 baby unborn chickens in a blender


Had to double read the highlighted! And I saw Splenda the first time round too, damn they have good advertising, and I don't even use the stuff.


----------



## chris1986 (Mar 20, 2011)

sorry to hear bout your financial mess, iv managed to find cheap protein on ebay , matrix whey protein 5kg for £35 ...... if that helps at all.


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2006)

Cheers Chris, self made when I was at the top so still the same now i'm at the bottom, just waiting to get back up! Based on 2 drinks a day, how long roughly does 5kg last?

milmaz I do 20 mins high intensity cardio 4 times a week, to be honest I go on the bike for 10 mins as well. Is this not enough?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

no its enough just could be wrong...i think your better of swapping high intensity for moderate intensity, then you can be sure it is the fat your burning off,by going high instensity you risk targeting different energy stores basically. stick to like a 70% intensity but just do it double the amount of time! try it for a bit,i reckon you will get better results!


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2006)

ta will give it a shot, high intensity does take it out of me tbh so reducing speed a bit I can do about 35 minutes. Also while I'm here can releasing bodily fluids, to put it mildly, cause weakness in muscles if done everyday?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

nope you may carry on 'realising your bodily fluids' without risk of muscle weakness.

although dont quote me,im no expert on that one!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

milmaz89 said:


> nope you may carry on 'realising your bodily fluids' without risk of muscle weakness.
> 
> although dont quote me,im no expert on that one!


im ok and i release my juices 5-6 times a day


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Tee said:


> Lol sorry couldn't help it, I meant bran flakes


K'mon , there is no need to justify your diet because you're embarassed when a woman ask question about it. Be proud of your heinz beans and flakes concoctions!

I'll try it tomorrow , for breakfast, out of solidariety!

pulse and corn aminos balance each other perfectly!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

massiccio said:


> K'mon , there is no need to justify your diet because you're embarassed when a woman ask question about it. Be proud of your heinz beans and flakes concoctions!
> 
> I'll try it tomorrow , for breakfast, out of solidariety!


video it too


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

uhan said:


> im ok and i release my juices 5-6 times a day


well here is the expert!!! 5-6 times....how do you find time in a day? or is it like 1 after another? i dontn get it,even if i wanted to sort myself out 5-6 times a day i dont think i would be able too!


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

uhan said:


> im ok and i release my juices 5-6 times a day


Och aye ! you vid that then :thumbup1:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Tee said:


> Phil is that with yolk as well?
> 
> Sorry guys bit more info -
> 
> ...


Your daily I could have for breakfast mate, you need more protein and less carbs imo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

milmaz89 said:


> well here is the expert!!! 5-6 times....how do you find time in a day? or is it like 1 after another? i dontn get it,even if i wanted to sort myself out 5-6 times a day i dont think i would be able too!


i have a few danger [email protected] trust me they dont take long plus my mrs does the rest 

i had one the other day when the post lady was poking mail through my letter box i hit the mail turns out it was only spunk mail


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

urm for research purposes i have to see these videos too... :innocent:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

milmaz89 said:


> urm for research purposes i have to see these videos too... :innocent:


remind me when you can pm people ill send you a link


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

uhan said:


> i have a few danger [email protected] trust me they dont take long plus my mrs does the rest
> 
> i had one the other day when the post lady was poking mail through my letter box i hit the mail turns out it was only spunk mail


if your mrs is doing the rest then that don't count as your 5-6 a day!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

milmaz89 said:


> if your mrs is doing the rest then that don't count as your 5-6 a day!!!!


but she has no arms so i have to do my bit while she opens her mouth lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

uhan said:


> but she has no arms so i have to do my bit while she opens her mouth lol


oh in that case it might count...im not sure...what does every1 else think?!


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2006)

5/6 times a day is pretty impressive. I've cut down recently because of VAT going up. These videos sound good, post them up! even you milmaz, please, I'll pay you.

fullhouse what foods would you add?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Tee said:


> 5/6 times a day is pretty impressive. I've cut down recently because of VAT going up. These videos sound good, post them up! even you milmaz, please, I'll pay you.
> 
> fullhouse what foods would you add?


haha so you wanna see vids of the protein shakes uhan makes 5/6 times for his mrs? thats dedication i would say! if you pay me does that make me a prostitte coz i already have a job


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

So the weird protein shake thread turned into the [email protected] thread. And Raptors thread turned into the daring handjob thread  Uk-M is on heat do day.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Good grief, this topic has gone downhill.

Yes Tee, I use the yolk too. Looking at your diet you'd be better off with an eggshake with milk like I suggested. Don't even need the banana or peanut butter. It's a liquid meal, unlike a whey shake. Lot better all-round and probably cheaper.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> haha so you wanna see vids of the protein shakes uhan makes 5/6 times for his mrs? thats dedication i would say! if you pay me does that make me a prostitte coz i already have a job


Aye , risk having to pay 40% income tax on it ,no worth.

Just do it for free and help the guys beat their own personal records. It's nice to be nice


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Good grief, this topic has gone downhill.
> 
> Yes Tee, I use the yolk too. Looking at your diet you'd be better off with an eggshake with milk like I suggested. Don't even need the banana or peanut butter. It's a liquid meal, unlike a whey shake. Lot better all-round and probably cheaper.


Tee, you better off holding your lust! one egg isn,t even enough to cover for "multiple daily realase" + forearms muscle breakdown,

your nitrogen balance will be negative


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

massiccio said:


> Tee, you better off holding your lust! one egg isn,t even enough to cover for "multiple daily realase" + forearms muscle breakdown,
> 
> your nitrogen balance will be negative


Nice that things have gone back to the science and practice of bodybuilding


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

personally i dont think you need a protein shake at all. and dare i say it...people will have protein shakes because its the norm if your bodybuilding,becuase thats what your meant to do?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

ok so here we go,cut the shake out all together,add that extra egg to your breaky....add an extra tin of tuna or chicken breast to your salad....change your cardio for lower intensity and longer,cut the carbs on non training days,train hard and voila....point across? well thats what i would do


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> personally i dont think you need a protein shake at all. and dare i say it...people will have protein shakes because its the norm if your bodybuilding,becuase thats what your meant to do?


I train fasted and don't have any food till hour or so later. And that will be a whole food meal.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

milmaz89 said:


> personally i dont think you need a protein shake at all. and dare i say it...people will have protein shakes because its the norm if your bodybuilding,becuase thats what your meant to do?


i agree with this ^^

imo the only reason protein shakes should be added is through not being able to consume the amount of food required but then we are talking 17 stone guys upwards .


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> I train fasted and don't have any food till hour or so later. And that will be a whole food meal.


i dont eat till midday...forget breakfast being the most important meal,it dont exist in my world! it goes to show everyone is different. when you say whole food are we back on your bong water soup again?


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2006)

I train better when I've had a shake, but is it mental rather than physical.. Have I been living a lie. I'm going to a warzone in a month and want to bulk up as much as possible, I'll post up pics later, soon as milmaz sends me a video


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

uhan said:


> i agree with this ^^
> 
> imo the only reason protein shakes should be added is through not being able to consume the amount of food required but then we are talking 17 stone guys upwards .


and tee's aim is also weight loss.....so therefore all agreed cut the shake out,not required!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tee said:


> I train better when I've had a shake, but is it mental rather than physical.. Have I been living a lie. I'm going to a warzone in a month and want to bulk up as much as possible, I'll post up pics later, soon as milmaz sends me a video


ah yes the old i might be dead in a month id like to see your video before i die chestnut !!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll post pics too if Milmaz sends me a video.

If you want to bulk up you can't compare a whey shake to eggshake. More calories, good fats, good nutrition and similar levels of protein. Whey shake has what? Whey and sucrose/sugar of some sort?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Tee said:


> I train better when I've had a shake, but is it mental rather than physical.. Have I been living a lie. I'm going to a warzone in a month and want to bulk up as much as possible, I'll post up pics later, soon as milmaz sends me a video


omg make your mind up,thought you wanted weight loss at same time,now your saying major bulk?! if your going to a warzone then its likely there a px nearby...get your cheap protein shakes from there then! i quit.im going to eat pizza and get fat.

your gona be waiting a while for videos!!!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> i dont eat till midday...forget breakfast being the most important meal,it dont exist in my world! it goes to show everyone is different. when you say whole food are we back on your bong water soup again?


ATM I am not doing oats. I am trying to go a little paleolithic  Not totally, but a little.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

SiPhil said:


> I'll post pics too if Milmaz sends me a video.
> 
> If you want to bulk up you can't compare a whey shake to eggshake. More calories, good fats, good nutrition and similar levels of protein. Whey shake has what? Whey and sucrose/sugar of some sort?


ahhh so much pressure for these videos and so many bribes of pictures.

still a no!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> ATM I am not doing oats. I am trying to go a little paleolithic  Not totally, but a little.


do you hunt and forage for your own food too?! : )


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2006)

Lol no seriously im doing a short film in Gaza so I might not get shot if im bigger :? makes

Me feel better anyway. It's difficult to say but I want upper body bulk but good bulk, so at same time cutting back the fat from my chest and belly area but building muscle underneath. Is that do-able? Or do I need to concentrate on weight loss first..


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Tee said:


> Lol no seriously im doing a short film in Gaza so I might not get shot if im bigger :? makes
> 
> Me feel better anyway. It's difficult to say but I want upper body bulk but good bulk, so at same time cutting back the fat from my chest and belly area but building muscle underneath. Is that do-able? Or do I need to concentrate on weight loss first..


urm so instead your gonna make yourself a bigger target to get shot at?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tee said:


> Lol no seriously im doing a short film in Gaza so I might not get shot if im bigger :? makes
> 
> Me feel better anyway. It's difficult to say but I want upper body bulk but good bulk, so at same time cutting back the fat from my chest and belly area but building muscle underneath. Is that do-able? Or do I need to concentrate on weight loss first..


think you wanna concentrate on packing your bag m8 1 month is not enough to bulk lose masses of fat or build muscle


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> do you hunt and forage for your own food too?! : )


If you want me to 

But really, no! I don't


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

I often forage around in a bush looking for tasty morsels.


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2006)

I've done it before I think I can again, 1 month, I'll post progress.

Lol @ above, maz got everyone head over heels, im a film maker so if I see potential maybe I can hook you up with someone, who makes films, and stuff.

Oh and Phils post above reminded me of someone, who foraged 3 minstrels out of the bush, when only 2 had been placed in the bush.

You'll know if you understood, you'll feel a slight quiver.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Tee said:


> I've done it before I think I can again, 1 month, I'll post progress.
> 
> Lol @ above, maz got everyone head over heels, im a film maker so if I see potential maybe I can hook you up with someone, who makes films, and stuff.
> 
> ...


i quit doing pornos a few months back....

so anyway whats the film your doing?

1 month to get massive and lose bodyfat....depnds where your at now i suppose!


----------



## Tee (May 2, 2006)

What a shame. films pretty serious, about a family that had 32 members get killed by the Israelis, kids are mentally suffering, their whole village destroyed etc. An activist got killed last week where im going. I sought a bit of satisfaction in looking forward to your video, but alas! tWas not meant to be


----------

